# Diggers keyring.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2021)

I made this keyring the other day and though I would share.  It is a little big but I won't lose them keys now. It is a deer Antler spike. Now I can scratch around with my keyring. Never without it. No more sticks for me...Woo-hoo! Lol! Hope you like my ingenuity.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Dec 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this keyring the other day and though I would share.  It is a little big but I won't lose them now. It is a deer Antler spike. Now I can scratch around with my keyring. Never without it. No more sticks for me...Woo-hoo! Lol! Hope your like my ingenuity.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You're a creative guy, often inspired by aboriginal technology I note.

Will you be marketing those non-marring, glass-digging tools any time soon?

I might have to borrow (steal?) the idea to incorporate into my own multi-function, hiking staff/bottle digging/probing tool design.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2021)

willong said:


> You're a creative guy, often inspired by aboriginal technology I note.
> 
> Will you be marketing those non-marring, glass-digging tools any time soon?
> 
> I might have to borrow (steal?) the idea to incorporate into my own multi-function, hiking staff/bottle digging/probing tool design.


I like your thinking and appreciate your compliments. Like your idea for the walking stick. For Walkabout!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this keyring the other day and though I would share.  It is a little big but I won't lose them keys now. It is a deer Antler spike. Now I can scratch around with my keyring. Never without it. No more sticks for me...Woo-hoo! Lol! Hope you like my ingenuity.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Too funny


----------



## Len (Dec 15, 2021)

"Tools" made from antlers is idea that goes back thousands of years. I like to use a walking stick. Wouldn't mind one trying an antler amendment on one. You certainly would have new funny and non-funny options. --Score one for RB and NJ!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this keyring the other day and though I would share.  It is a little big but I won't lose them keys now. It is a deer Antler spike. Now I can scratch around with my keyring. Never without it. No more sticks for me...Woo-hoo! Lol! Hope you like my ingenuity.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Very nice, just don't sit down with it in your back pocket.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this keyring the other day and though I would share.  It is a little big but I won't lose them keys now. It is a deer Antler spike. Now I can scratch around with my keyring. Never without it. No more sticks for me...Woo-hoo! Lol! Hope you like my ingenuity.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


RobbyBobby64, When I first saw this implement, I thought it was COON WHISTLE then I read what you made it from. Very good idea!!!!!!!!! I might copy your idea as it seems to be a practical idea.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this keyring the other day and though I would share.  It is a little big but I won't lose them keys now. It is a deer Antler spike. Now I can scratch around with my keyring. Never without it. No more sticks for me...Woo-hoo! Lol! Hope you like my ingenuity.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well now I have to do it. Just started walking the river, have one ( a bit chewed by a squirrel) I was going to put in pieces of pipe to pick up bottles . I think I know your answer but it doesn't fit in the pipe, grinder or ?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 15, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Well now I have to do it. Just started walking the river, have one ( a bit chewed by a squirrel) I was going to put in pieces of pipe to pick up bottles . I think I know your answer but it doesn't fit in the pipe, grinder or ?





Old man digger said:


> RobbyBobby64, When I first saw this implement, I thought it was COON WHISTLE then I read what you made it from. Very good idea!!!!!!!!! I might copy your idea as it seems to be a practical idea.


I have to throw this out there, why would you want to call a raccoon. It's a shame if trap them you have to let them go well. They have to be one of the most difficult rodents to to deal with.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 16, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Well now I have to do it. Just started walking the river, have one ( a bit chewed by a squirrel) I was going to put in pieces of pipe to pick up bottles . I think I know your answer but it doesn't fit in the pipe, grinder or ?


Might be rats or mice chewed. I'm sure you'll figure it out. Pipe would work. Could just lash the antler with almond string or rope and then epoxy coat it. It would look more natural.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 16, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> RobbyBobby64, When I first saw this implement, I thought it was COON WHISTLE then I read what you made it from. Very good idea!!!!!!!!! I might copy your idea as it seems to be a practical idea.


Good for reaching the unreachable itchy spots on my back too!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 16, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I have to throw this out there, why would you want to call a raccoon. It's a shame if trap them you have to let them go well. They have to be one of the most difficult rodents to to deal with.


A Coon Whistle is not for calling in Racoons...I could explain it here, but I'm not sure if you are a male or female? Its better if you look it up online!!!!
Racoons in my area are trapped and the hides get tanned, and the fur sold to the fur buyers. Their nickname is Garbage Bandits...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 17, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> A Coon Whistle is not for calling in Racoons...I could explain it here, but I'm not sure if you are a male or female? Its better if you look it up online!!!!
> Racoons in my area are trapped and the hides get tanned, and the fur sold to the fur buyers. Their nickname is Garbage Bandits...


Do you still use Coon Hounds. I read a story I'm sure alot of you are familiar with.  Where the red fern grows. It was one of the few books I did read without being a school assignment. I loved the book. Great adventure story for a young person, I'll never forget it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 17, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> A Coon Whistle is not for calling in Racoons...I could explain it here, but I'm not sure if you are a male or female? Its better if you look it up online!!!!
> Racoons in my area are trapped and the hides get tanned, and the fur sold to the fur buyers. Their nickname is Garbage Bandits...





Old man digger said:


> A Coon Whistle is not for calling in Racoons...I could explain it here, but I'm not sure if you are a male or female? Its better if you look it up online!!!!
> Racoons in my area are trapped and the hides get tanned, and the fur sold to the fur buyers. Their nickname is Garbage Bandits...


Didn't look it up but got it. Well you live in a state that realizes they have some use.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Do you still use Coon Hounds. I read a story I'm sure alot of you are familiar with.  Where the red fern grows. It was one of the few books I did read without being a school assignment. I loved the book. Great adventure story for a young person, I'll never forget it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is one of the only stories that EVER made me bawl...I do not hunt them with coon dogs. Mine is strictly calling and trapping.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 17, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> That is one of the only stories that EVER made me bawl...I do not hunt them with coon dogs. Mine is strictly calling and trapping.


Don't know if I would want to find this movie!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> That is one of the only stories that EVER made me bawl...I do not hunt them with coon dogs. Mine is strictly calling and trapping.


Truly sad but happy ending.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2021)

Where the Red Fern Grows - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2021)

Get the book, much better than the movie.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> That is one of the only stories that EVER made me bawl...I do not hunt them with coon dogs. Mine is strictly calling and trapping.


Nice. Any pictures? I love dogs too!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Get the book, much better than the movie.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64. I will!


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Get the book, much better than the movie.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you ROBBYBOBBY64, I will look to get a copy of the book. All the pelts have been sold. Its almost to the point that it is not worth trapping for anything anymore as the prices for fur has dropped drastically over the last few years. I live in a rural area and have seen the incidents of mange and rabies increase in the animals. Both foxes and coons and coyotes have been hit the worst and no buyers want those animals.


----------

